# More proof AXMEN is FAKE



## tom reinbolt

Really used to like watching this show--It was nice to see people working with trees/saws. Refreshing when all I can do is look outside to a foot of snow--

Last week Shelby had himself an air rifle--and was shooting it with his helper. Funny, I know he had a GAMO brand rifle--a Walmart special--and it sounded just like a 30/30--

I've been shooting/hunting with air rifles for 30 years--they do not sound like that!!

Air rifles are almost silent--with no BANG BANG BANG--if the producers are adding 'sound effects', what other monkey business is going on???

No more "Ax Men" for me--why is the History channel now the freak channel--it seems they are obsessed with swamps and pawn shops--


----------



## isaaccarlson

I watched a few minutes of it when it first came out and thought it was a joke.


----------



## CTYank

You needed proof? Really? When they kept harping on this "competition" between companies as if it were real, and the only point of interest?


----------



## tom reinbolt

HA--I knew is was fake from day one--I held out just because I love cutting wood...and 'baby, its cold outside' today


----------



## arathol

Tom Reinbolt? You still post on the yellow forum?
Of course its fake. How else could they get away with all that stupidity without going to jail? Guys chasing each outher with guns and bows, smashing cars and trucks etc. 
A bit of slick 50 in the right place and you get some nice sound effects. What better gun to have on that show than a Gamo considering their reputation lately.


----------



## dall

I know I wouldn't put up with the bs that the rygaards and oakes are doing id already made my point proven and not just running mouth


----------



## axeman73

if the oaks or Rygaard bull happened to me someone be in jail or beat up bad if oaks hit my truck with a dozer like that is torch all his stuff


----------



## turnkey4099

The fakery was obvious by the 3rd episode...and got worse with every one after that. Same with a lot of the other "reality" shows. Worst of the bunch is "Naked and afraid" where they have a guy and gal nude prancing around various places going on and on about how scary it is, the problems they are having surviving, etc. Of course all that is being FILMED BY SOMEBODY!. I tried it a couiple times and couldn't stand the stupidty more than a minue each time.

Harry K


----------



## tom reinbolt

I think the Naked and Afraid producers are somewhat perverted.


----------



## dall

lol somewhat ? I mean just think how the camera man is and where his focus is all the time


----------



## MasterBlaster

tom reinbolt said:


> I think the Naked and Afraid producers are somewhat perverted.


 
That has got to be the silliest concept for a show I've ever heard... even worse than that one about a guy who had a crappy auto junkyard. I think it lasted about 3 or 4 episodes. His trademark was to never wear a shirt. HA!


----------



## mr.finn

Anyone seen Wicked Tuna yet? On it's second season and the writing is on the wall. You see so much BS that the average viewer may not notice. If it turns out anything like Axe men, next season you won't even see them catching any fish. Most shows on Discovery are a joke!!


----------



## CR888

How the hell do you think every production is made. Of coarse they use effects and improvisation! If your going to stop watching the show because of that, you may as well put the tv out with this weeks trash. This thread is funny at best and l took the bait.


----------



## Zale

Wait a minute, Ax Men is fake?


----------



## Gologit

CR888 said:


> .... you may as well put the tv out with this weeks trash.




Best idea yet.


----------



## SliverPicker

I canned my TV in 1987. I've never once missed it and think of how much $ I've saved.


----------



## lone wolf

CTYank said:


> You needed proof? Really? When they kept harping on this "competition" between companies as if it were real, and the only point of interest?


All TV is fake and the news is braianwashing!


----------



## MasterBlaster

SliverPicker said:


> I canned my TV in 1987. I've never once missed it and think of how much $ I've saved.


 I got rid of my truck a long time ago and now ride a horse everywhere. I don't need that modern stuff!!! And think how much money I've saved!


----------



## woodchuck357

Zale said:


> Wait a minute, Ax Men is fake?


Next they will be saying duck dustiny is fake!


----------



## xxl

its so fake even fake would say its fake


----------



## Fubar

all reality TV , and TV in general is as fake as Jennifer Aniston's lips and Angelina Jolie's boob's , don't you remember gold rush or whatever the [email protected] it was called , the cast sued the producers of the show when they found out they had been acting like idiots for free , then when they lost the suit , cause they signed the contract , they spilled the beans about the whole reality tv thing ...

my fav's were Nugents call of the wild , and lizard lick towing .... both were funny as [email protected] ,

i think that's the point here , its just entertainment , if you get a laugh out of it , that's pretty much as real as it get's .


----------



## turnkey4099

I can't believe how bad it has gotten! It started off fairly reasonable but went down hill rapidly. I have clicked on it a few times recently. Can't go more than the first 30 seconds or so without some stupidity going on, a fight starting or something that would never happen in the woods. Haven't been able to stand watching it for more than a minute or two at a time in the past 3 years.

Harry K


----------



## Rebecca Clark

tom reinbolt said:


> Really used to like watching this show--It was nice to see people working with trees/saws. Refreshing when all I can do is look outside to a foot of snow--
> 
> Last week Shelby had himself an air rifle--and was shooting it with his helper. Funny, I know he had a GAMO brand rifle--a Walmart special--and it sounded just like a 30/30--
> 
> I've been shooting/hunting with air rifles for 30 years--they do not sound like that!!
> 
> Air rifles are almost silent--with no BANG BANG BANG--if the producers are adding 'sound effects', what other monkey business is going on???
> 
> No more "Ax Men" for me--why is the History channel now the freak channel--it seems they are obsessed with swamps and pawn shops--





tom reinbolt said:


> Really used to like watching this show--It was nice to see people working with trees/saws. Refreshing when all I can do is look outside to a foot of snow--
> 
> Last week Shelby had himself an air rifle--and was shooting it with his helper. Funny, I know he had a GAMO brand rifle--a Walmart special--and it sounded just like a 30/30--
> 
> I've been shooting/hunting with air rifles for 30 years--they do not sound like that!!
> 
> Air rifles are almost silent--with no BANG BANG BANG--if the producers are adding 'sound effects', what other monkey business is going on???
> 
> No more "Ax Men" for me--why is the History channel now the freak channel--it seems they are obsessed with swamps and pawn shops--





tom reinbolt said:


> Really used to like watching this show--It was nice to see people working with trees/saws. Refreshing when all I can do is look outside to a foot of snow--
> 
> Last week Shelby had himself an air rifle--and was shooting it with his helper. Funny, I know he had a GAMO brand rifle--a Walmart special--and it sounded just like a 30/30--
> 
> I've been shooting/hunting with air rifles for 30 years--they do not sound like that!!
> 
> Air rifles are almost silent--with no BANG BANG BANG--if the producers are adding 'sound effects', what other monkey business is going on???
> 
> No more "Ax Men" for me--why is the History channel now the freak channel--it seems they are obsessed with swamps and pawn shops--


I could not agree with you more. I was watching season 8 ep 13 and wow. You would have to watch it to get what I mean. They made a log drop on purpose and it almost landed on his kid to make it more dramatic. In the shots you will see how they did it. We had to rewind because we thought it was a glitch so now we are no longer watching it now. Triack is the team I am talking about.


----------



## fubar2

I am by no means defending Axe Men but the faster spring powered break barrel air rifles can be made to sound something like a .22 not a .30.30 but they can go supersonic and make a crack sound. Much like a .22. A trip to Google inquiring on dieseling and air rifles will explain it. I just got a new Hatsan a month ago and it had enough assembly oil in the compression chamber that it did it the first few shots out of the box. Loud enough to echo off four different hills.


----------



## capetrees

Only show I liked regarding "reality" and logging was American Loggers. Problem with it for producers is that it was "boring".


----------



## Stihlmadd

can't do that show any more so staged, every time that crow sound comes on you know something fake is about to go down.


----------



## yves potvin

ya they tend to dramatise the stuff a lot things don't add up to o well that's how they do it get people I guess to watch more


----------



## Stihl 041S

As bad as that chopper show with the father and son. 
American Chopper?? Watch it when I visit my brother. 
They were building 20 bikes a month. One a day......
The father never built a bike before 95. 
They built a bike for Jay Leno. Total crap. 
Jay sued and sold the bike. 
They were taken to court about their bikes being custom. 
Nope they arent. 
And you now sign a waiver saying the bike is for show. 
Bad as Boyd Coddington.


----------



## yves potvin

mr.finn said:


> Anyone seen Wicked Tuna yet? On it's second season and the writing is on the wall. You see so much BS that the average viewer may not notice. If it turns out anything like Axe men, next season you won't even see them catching any fish. Most shows on Discovery are a joke!!


ilike when they start the show sayng they have the tuffest regulations try pei island u allowed one yes 1 tuna YEAR


----------



## lone wolf

turnkey4099 said:


> I can't believe how bad it has gotten! It started off fairly reasonable but went down hill rapidly. I have clicked on it a few times recently. Can't go more than the first 30 seconds or so without some stupidity going on, a fight starting or something that would never happen in the woods. Haven't been able to stand watching it for more than a minute or two at a time in the past 3 years.
> 
> Harry K


I could see some fights starting as real but you cant have that much stuff break or go wrong so very often or they would be out of work or dead by now.


----------



## yves potvin

Fubar said:


> all reality TV , and TV in general is as fake as Jennifer Aniston's lips and Angelina Jolie's boob's , don't you remember gold rush or whatever the [email protected] it was called , the cast sued the producers of the show when they found out they had been acting like idiots for free , then when they lost the suit , cause they signed the contract , they spilled the beans about the whole reality tv thing ...
> 
> my fav's were Nugents call of the wild , and lizard lick towing .... both were funny as [email protected] ,
> 
> i think that's the point here , its just entertainment , if you get a laugh out of it , that's pretty much as real as it get's .


best ted show when that chick twisted the chickens head classic


----------



## Fubar

yves potvin said:


> best ted show when that chick twisted the chickens head classic


excuse me , it was surviving the Nuge , as well . 

my two fav episodes were , when he made them run the gauntlet while he shot them with a paintball gun ... LOL 

and the one where he had the vegan lesbian chick , kissing guys and cleaning and eating deer meat by the end of the week .


----------



## SteveinUT

Yeah, I was watching a Gold Rush re-run a while back and the kid Parker started his Ford Raptor and the sound was very obviously dubbed in. Unmistakably a Powerstroke diesel idling.


----------



## Ironworker

There was actually a reality show about Ironworkers here in New York City, and it made us look like morons, every time I run into the guys who were on it I brake their balls, luckily it only lasted a couple of episodes.


----------



## Jeff Lary

fubar2 said:


> I am by no means defending Axe Men but the faster spring powered break barrel air rifles can be made to sound something like a .22 not a .30.30 but they can go supersonic and make a crack sound. Much like a .22. A trip to Google inquiring on dieseling and air rifles will explain it. I just got a new Hatsan a month ago and it had enough assembly oil in the compression chamber that it did it the first few shots out of the box. Loud enough to echo off four different hills.


 I had an old Crossman circa 1971 maybe quit working maybe 20 years ago. So I was in Dicks sporting goods one day and was in the market for a new air rifle. I saw a Gamo something or rather on the shelf, I picked it up to ask some questions but could not find anyone. So I cocked it to see how that worked. Then I tried the trigger squeeze,... ya not a wise move. That dam thing went off just like a .22 I jammed that baby back on the shelf and got the hell away from there before someone thought I shot a real rifle in the store. I will tell you what that thing was very loud in the store !


----------



## GlenJ

Between the horrible editing, and the awful fake sound bites... the show has been headed downhill for quite a while... rarely do i get through a complete episode without multiple cringes...


----------



## lone wolf

GlenJ said:


> Between the horrible editing, and the awful fake sound bites... the show has been headed downhill for quite a while... rarely do i get through a complete episode without multiple cringes...


The same goes for all the movies Hollywood has been producing since the late 60's


----------



## Jeff Lary

If you were to take your boat and run it into the woods 30 mph do you suppose on one of you trips into the brush you might hit a log or tree or rock?. Ole Shelby can crash into the woods 50 times an episode and never even get a scratch kind of lucky wouldn't ya say?


----------



## lone wolf

Jeff Lary said:


> If you were to take your boat and run it into the woods 30 mph do you suppose on one of you trips into the brush you might hit a log or tree or rock?. Ole Shelby can crash into the woods 50 times an episode and never even get a scratch kind of lucky wouldn't ya say?


You can only get that lucky a few times. Ask me how I know.


----------



## Jeff Lary

Its not just that show it is getting so between drug commercials and these stupid reality shows I am embarrassed to watch tv.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

I don't think most folks do anymore.

I usually work till 8-10 at night, then go home, eat supper, do housework/chores if needed and go to bed. I might watch 20mins of TV while eating.

Most of my friends don't have cable, wasn't worth the $50+ a month. I do mostly because the guy I rent part of my house to watches a fair bit of TV.


----------



## Ranchers-son

I liked the first season of axe men , gold rush, ect. Still watch Alaska the last frontier. It's interesting to see other people's jobs. Past the first season is bs. When things are running right and smooth it's boring. Means we're doing a good job. Alaska the last frontier doesn't have the fighting or rivalry although it is funny to watch the staged stuff and the new equipment bought with money from the show that they try to disguise something they had laying around. I don't blame them though I'm a farmer/ rancher and money is money and I'm secretly in love with Alaska.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ranchers-son said:


> I liked the first season of axe men , gold rush, ect. Still watch Alaska the last frontier. It's interesting to see other people's jobs. Past the first season is bs. When things are running right and smooth it's boring. Means we're doing a good job. Alaska the last frontier doesn't have the fighting or rivalry although it is funny to watch the staged stuff and the new equipment bought with money from the show that they try to disguise something they had laying around. I don't blame them though I'm a farmer/ rancher and money is money and I'm secretly in love with Alaska.


That and they can run to town for a pizza......lol


----------



## woodchip rookie

I cant believe there's a dedicated forum to a fake tv show.


----------



## capetrees

fake shows, fake lives, fakes news.

It's the digital era. Instead of doing, some watch others do it.


----------



## woodchip rookie

I dont own a tv. We always had a tv growing up and everybody I have ever lived with had one but technically I have never personally owned a tv.


----------



## turnkey4099

woodchip rookie said:


> I cant believe there's a dedicated forum to a fake tv show.



It didn't start ou t that bad. This forum bega, IINM before the series aired and was eagerly awaited. It only took a few episodes for the fakery to become too obvious to stomach.


----------



## windthrown

turnkey4099 said:


> It didn't start ou t that bad. This forum bega, IINM before the series aired and was eagerly awaited. It only took a few episodes for the fakery to become too obvious to stomach.



When they were casting cables with yoders I stopped watching it. Never mind the staged scenes, BS methods, and cooked up feuds. Funny though that every one of those first year show logging outfits was visited by OSHA and were handed citations and violations within a few months of the show airing. And then there was that goon that was stupid enough to salvage log the rivers in WA state and show it on TV. He got busted and was run out of the PNW on a rail. Then there was that moron on the show that got into all the fights, and was busted in real life for beating up a guy really bad at a party in Banks I think it was. He is known for being a real douchebag in Forest Grove.

I read that it was the same on the Alaska gold show. MSHA and the state showed up and closed them down for violations. All they had to do was watch TV and look for issues. No brainer. Do a Google search on "Gold Rush" and you will find that show is also totally fake. If you really want to do something, do not invite a TV crew along with you. If you want TV fame, go to Hollywood and become a waiter, and audition for shows and commercials in your time off. Maybe you will get lucky. Reality TV is no more real than "fakeality" in Hollywood. Its all staged and heavily edited. They can make anyone look like anything that they want.


----------



## flushcut

Who is the guy that got busted for fighting?


----------



## GaTrapper

What ever happened to the show Swamp Loggers?


----------



## windthrown

flushcut said:


> Who is the guy that got busted for fighting?



I forget his name. I posted it here a long time ago in an Axe Men thread.


----------



## windthrown

GaTrapper said:


> What ever happened to the show Swamp Loggers?



It was cancelled in 2012 after 3 seasons/36 episodes.


----------



## Dennis Gauge

Yeah, because it wasn't over the top with manufactured drama. Nobody watched it.

I've made the point time and again, that you can only watch so much "cut tree down, load tree on truck, lather, rinse, repeat" before you are BORED TO DEATH of it and stop watching. That's a 15-minute segment on the old Dirty Jobs show, not a series with staying power, which is what networks want.

This is all moot now because the show has been canceled for what, TWO years now? This forum really should be closed down.


----------



## jrider

Outside of live sports, I can't think of any shows on TV that aren't scripted. Some portray the truth more than others but they all have writers who want the show to be what they want it to be.


----------



## hayboy

Never watched AxMen, but a friend of mine went to the first episode brothers logging site in Oregon . His family was in market for a track cutter, JD and TigerCat sent them to watch machines working on the west coast. Was not impressed with the JD , then they drove to the tv guys site where they stayed most of the day watching the TigerCat. Got back to Mississippi , bought a TC, been happy ever since. He has over 600 videos on youtube cotontop3 TDK Logging


----------



## Jhenderson

Actually, Goodson all terrain logging declined to renew the contract. He said the tv crew and producers were very nice but filming took to much time and got in the way of production. I've seen him at a couple of N.E. forestry expo events and he seems to be a genuinely nic guy.


----------



## mohick

I agree with woodchip rookie!! Why a forum here it's unreal just like fake wresteling and other forms of entertainment so why a forum!!!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

windthrown said:


> When they were casting cables with yoders I stopped watching it. Never mind the staged scenes, BS methods, and cooked up feuds. Funny though that every one of those first year show logging outfits was visited by OSHA and were handed citations and violations within a few months of the show airing. And then there was that goon that was stupid enough to salvage log the rivers in WA state and show it on TV. He got busted and was run out of the PNW on a rail. Then there was that moron on the show that got into all the fights, and was busted in real life for beating up a guy really bad at a party in Banks I think it was. He is known for being a real douchebag in Forest Grove.
> 
> I read that it was the same on the Alaska gold show. MSHA and the state showed up and closed them down for violations. All they had to do was watch TV and look for issues. No brainer. Do a Google search on "Gold Rush" and you will find that show is also totally fake. If you really want to do something, do not invite a TV crew along with you. If you want TV fame, go to Hollywood and become a waiter, and audition for shows and commercials in your time off. Maybe you will get lucky. Reality TV is no more real than "fakeality" in Hollywood. Its all staged and heavily edited. They can make anyone look like anything that they want.



The production company that does Axeman had called me a few years ago wanting to film my operation. (never said they were with Axeman, but I looked up the production co).

I considered it briefly, wanted to have full control of what would make it to TV. They said no way so I said no thanks.

Not that I do anything shady, but still didn't need to be criticized by every keyboard warrior and letter agency.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

hayboy said:


> Never watched AxMen, but a friend of mine went to the first episode brothers logging site in Oregon . His family was in market for a track cutter, JD and TigerCat sent them to watch machines working on the west coast. Was not impressed with the JD , then they drove to the tv guys site where they stayed most of the day watching the TigerCat. Got back to Mississippi , bought a TC, been happy ever since. He has over 600 videos on youtube cotontop3 TDK Logging


I think Tim talked about me on 9ne of his shows. I had sent him some swag a while back.


----------



## windthrown

ValleyFirewood said:


> The production company that does Axeman had called me a few years ago wanting to film my operation. (never said they were with Axeman, but I looked up the production co).
> 
> I considered it briefly, wanted to have full control of what would make it to TV. They said no way so I said no thanks.
> 
> Not that I do anything shady, but still didn't need to be criticized by every keyboard warrior and letter agency.



Very smart move on your part. They are shady from start to finish. Also they can make you look like anyone and anything that they want with editing. They can throw in every bad shot of you and make you look like the biggest turd in Alaska. Or they can make you look like an idiot by adding every shot of you dropping tools and spilling coffee (set up by them, of course). Them like in the AxeMen and the Alaska gold show, the local officials come knocking and point out every infraction that you have done on TV, or that they see on your lot. The Alaska authorities closed down some gold mining operations that way seeing the gold mining shows on TV, and in Oregon, ~every~ logging company that was filmed the first year on AxeMen got a visit from OSHA within a few months of the shows airing. Before the shows aired, those logging companies had never even seen OSHA on site before. Then of course there was the fool logging the rivers in Washington state that was busted wide open for illegally harvesting logs there on AxeMen. Open and shut case in court. Just look at the TV screen, ladies and gentlemen of the jury... you do not need the authorities crawling up your arse. Or the letters from viewers thinking that you are personally destroying the Boreal forests. Or OSHA seeing you drop start a saw. God forbid!


----------



## TBS

Thankfully Axmen is no more. Osha is the reason some of them said bye bye, then they get some guys like Zitterkopf on the show which is really bad for public perception. Nothing like seeing a drug addled fool yank his tooth out for the camera. 

I know people who think gold rush is real and I say tell me how a guy like Todd Hoffman doesn't make a dime in three or four seasons keep spending millions a season on new equipment.


----------



## flushcut

I'll tell you how Discovery Channels check book.


----------



## Jim Timber

Nathan lassley said:


> I know people who think gold rush is real and I say tell me how a guy like Todd Hoffman doesn't make a dime in three or four seasons keep spending millions a season on new equipment.



Hoffman's gear is all leased per his own admittance on the show. Still doesn't make him any less of a tool. I'm gonna get 5,000 ounces this year too! There's gotta be pay in my backyard somewhere - I just need to get the overburden off so I can sluice it.


----------



## TBS

He gets 400,000 a season from the show from what I could find. The reason "dakota" fred isn't on the show now is because Todd's crew was getting all the attention.


----------



## Jim Timber

That'd explain the fist fight this year. Fake drama.

I do like watching the mining. I liked watching the logging on Axmen and hated the drama. Funny how we have shows about real work and they devolve into fake drama, yet there's no shows about office jobs which have more than enough real drama but no work worth watching (not that office people don't do work - they do).


----------



## TBS

And thats why I miss dirty jobs. No drama other than the possibility of seeing mike rowe or the crew fall in poo.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

The mining show still plays? I haven't seen it in a couple years.


----------



## Jim Timber

Gold Rush just ended season 7 last week. Next up: Parker and Rick are taking a trek to follow the path the gold rush hopefuls took at the turn of the 20th century. Friday nights at 8 around here (CST). It's been interesting seeing Parker grow up over the years. I've been watching the show since the pilot premiered. Todd's still a jackass, and Parker is maturing into a better man.

Dirty Jobs and Made in America remain high on my favorites list, along with How It's Made and shows like them.


----------

